# Roll of Honour



## Taggart

The aim of this thread is to collect links to obituaries of people.involved in the classical music world. They can be performers, conductors, composers, teachers, instrument makers - whatever.

One of the problems of posting such links is that sometimes they will be hidden behind paywalls. We subscribe to The Telegraph print edition and get a pass to their main site so don't always notice the problem.


----------



## Taggart

*Blandine Verlet*

This came up on the For love of the Baroque... thread - :tiphat: RICK RIEKERT. There is a simple obit in English here - https://slippedisc.com/2018/12/a-great-harpsichordist-plays-her-last/ and a better one (in French) here https://www.francemusique.fr/actualite-musicale/disparition-de-la-claveciniste-blandine-verlet-68451

Here's a sample of her latest work






Which is reviewed here (in French) https://www.francemusique.fr/evenem...de-clavecin-troisieme-livre-13e-et-18e-ordres


----------



## Taggart

*David Evans*

From a harpsichord player to a harpsichord maker. Here is an extract from an interview






and the obituary - https://www.telegraph.co.uk/obituar...psichord-maker-paved-way-revival-instruments/ - this is a premium item and you need to register to read it. (sorry)


----------



## Taggart

*Raven Wilkinson*

American ballerina Raven Wilkinson danced in the face of prejudice.

Two obits - the Telegraph (paywall) - https://www.telegraph.co.uk/obituar...courageous-african-american-ballerina-danced/ and the NY Times (free) https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/20/obituaries/raven-wilkinson-dead.html


----------



## Josquin13

I am saddened to hear the news of the death of harpsichordist Blandine Verlet. I own many of her recordings of the music of J.S. Bach & the Couperin family, & I've long treasured her 'classic' recordings of the complete solo keyboard music of François Couperin.

Three deaths in the classical music world effected me deeply this past year--one, most of all, a dear friend, the American composer Alan Stout, and the other two, close friends of Alan's--the British composer Oliver Knussen and Russian conductor, Gennady Rozhdestvensky:

http://www.bruceduffie.com/stout.html
http://www.bruceduffie.com/knussen.html

https://www.chicagotribune.com/ente...ein/ct-ent-stout-appreciation-0205-story.html
https://www.theguardian.com/music/2018/jul/09/oliver-knussen-obituary
https://www.theguardian.com/music/2018/jun/17/gennady-rozhdestvensky-obituary


















Alan was the opposite of a 'self-promoter', & I hope that his neglected major works will finally receive recordings. Back in the 1960s, Sir Georg Solti premiered four of Alan's symphonies with the Chicago Symphony Orchestra, and I recall Alan once told me that Dmitri Shostakovich, with whom he corresponded, had expressed an admiration for his 4th Symphony. Alan was also a winner of the Lydian String Quartet's annual prize/commission, and yet the recording the Lydians made of his quartets has never been released.

Alan was a polymath with an astonishing photographic memory. He could look at something once, and never forget it. As a result, he was fluent in some 15 or 16 languages. One of his composition students told me that they used to play games with Alan in class, by randomly asking him about one of Haydn's 104+ Symphonies, and he said that Alan was always able to write out the passages in question on the black board from memory, no matter which Haydn symphony they chose!

I'll miss Alan's mischievous sense of humor & wit, his vast understanding of music and love of recordings (he gave wonderful CD recommendations), his goodness, and something that I don't find enough of in the world today, his civility. (Oliver Knussen used to say that Alan was "more British than the British".)

Earlier this year, after Alan's passing, Knussen revised a 1972 work for solo bassoon, entitled "Metamorphosis", and dedicated it "to the memory of my dear friend of 40 years, the composer Alan Stout (26.11.1932 - 1.2.2018)".

The musical world is a lesser place.


----------



## Art Rock

Catalan composer and pianist Joan Guinjoan died January 1st. I have a couple of CD's of his work, including an interesting percussion concerto.


----------



## Rogerx

British-South African composer John Joubert died January 7th 
Source: https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/articles/2440--obituary-john-joubert-1927-2019
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Joubert_(composer)


----------



## Rogerx

*Theo Adam*






The great Theo Adam has passed away at 92 years old

https://www.nytimes.com/aponline/2019/01/11/world/europe/ap-eu-germany-obit-adam.html


----------



## Art Rock

RIP Michel Legrand (24 February 1932 – 26 January 2019) . One of the best soundtrack composers, he also composed classical music (including a piano concerto and a cello concerto).


----------



## Rogerx

*Wilma Lipp*






The great soprano Wilma Lipp died at 93 .


----------



## Art Rock

Two days ago, French composer and organist Jean Guillou passed away, aged 88. I have a number of his organ CD's. RIP.


----------



## Rogerx

*Hilde Zadek*






Hilde Zadek - Wikipedia
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hilde_Zadek

Hildegard Zadek (15 December 1917 - 21 February 2019) was a German operatic soprano. She was Kammersängerin at the Vienna State Opera.
‎


----------



## LezLee

Andre Previn died this morning, aged 89.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-17342940

Sorry, just noticed Art Rock already posted this.


----------



## Rogerx

LezLee said:


> Andre Previn died this morning, aged 89.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-17342940
> 
> Sorry, just noticed Art Rock already posted this.


So did :
Emeritus André Previn


----------



## Art Rock

Jacques Loussier (84) passed away yesterday. Famous for his jazzy interpretation of Bach, he also composed classical musichimself. RIP.


----------



## nobilmente

Peter Hurford, organist: https://www.gramophone.co.uk/classi...ganist-and-choirmaster-peter-hurford-has-died


----------



## Rogerx

Jacques Loussier (1934-2019)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jacques_Loussier


----------



## Ras

*Ib Nørholm*

*The Danish composer Ib Nørholm died yesterday. *
24. jan. 1931 - 10. june 2019.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ib_Nørholm

I have to confess I have never heard any of his music.


----------



## Josquin13

I'm sorry to hear that. Ib Nørholm was one of the last notable students of Danish composer Vagn Holmboe, and a fine modern symphonist--composing some 13 symphonies, works for choir, and an excellent violin concerto. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Rogerx

*Spiro Malas*






Spiro Malas was a Greek-American bass-baritone opera singer

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spiro_Malas


----------



## Rogerx

*Irwin Gage*






September 4, 1939 - April 12, 2018-, bit late but he deserve a mention.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irwin_Gage


----------



## Rogerx

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anner_Bylsma

Anner Bylsma who died yesterday.

See also:
https://www.talkclassical.com/62512-anner-bylsma-has-died.html#post1676545


----------



## Rogerx

Daniël Wayenberg






(Paris, 11 October 1929 - there, 17 September 2019) was a Dutch pianist and composer. He is considered to be one of the greatest Dutch pianists.


----------



## Rogerx

Dina Ugorskaja has paste away, indeed the daughter from Anatol Ugorski

26. August 1973 in Leningrad, Sowjetunion; † 17. September 2019 i

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dina_Ugorskaja


----------



## Art Rock

Christopher Rouse (February 15, 1949 – September 21, 2019), American composer. I picked him as one of my 12 favourite living composer a few months ago. RIP.


----------



## Roger Knox

Art Rock said:


> Christopher Rouse (February 15, 1949 - September 21, 2019), American composer. I picked him as one of my 12 favourite living composer a few months ago. RIP.


I remember Christopher Rouse when he came to teach at Eastman School of Music (early 1980's). His orchestral show-stopper _The Infernal Machine_ made a big impression. At Eastman he initiated and taught the first course on rock music.


----------



## RockyIII

János Starker, cellist, born 5 July 1924; died 28 April 2013

https://www.theguardian.com/music/2013/may/01/janos-starker


----------



## Rogerx

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/30/obituaries/jessye-norman-dead.html

Jessye Norman, Regal American Soprano, Is Dead at 74

See also Jessye Norman has died


----------



## Rogerx

Giya Alexandrovich Kancheli (1935-2019)

The Georgian composer Giya Kancheli has died at the age of 84 in his home city of Tbilisi. One of the most recognised and acclaimed classical voices from his home country, he belonged to a generation of Soviet-born composers who lived through, and were influenced by, the tumultuous dissolution of the USSR and independence of many of its constituent republics.


----------



## Roger Knox

Pulitzer-Prize winning American composer Michael Colgrass died July 2 , 2019. He lived in Toronto from 1974 on. A much-commisioned composer who began as a jazz and classical percussionist. One of his best known orchestral works was "As Quiet As ...", a set of short pieces inspired by a composer-in-the-school visit where he asked the class "Let's be as quiet as ..."

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/09/arts/music/michael-colgrass-dead.html


----------



## Rogerx

*Marcello Giordani (1963-2019)*

The Italian tenor Marcello Giordani, acclaimed in verismo, Verdi and Puccini roles, died of a heart attack on Saturday aged 56.


----------



## Rogerx

Rolando Panerai in Memoriam (17.10.1924 - 23.10.2019)

See also:

Roland Panerai RIP


----------



## Rogerx

*Raymond Leppard 1927 - 2019*






Raymond Leppard

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raymond_Leppard


----------



## Rogerx

*Sir Stephen Cleobury (1948-2019)*

The English organist and conductor Stephen Cleobury, who spent nearly four decades as Director of Music at King's College Cambridge, died last night aged 70. A full tribute will follow on Monday.

Born in Bromley in 1948, Cleobury was educated at St John's College Cambridge (where he was organ scholar) and held positions at Westminster Abbey and Westminster Cathedral before taking up his role at King's in 1982. Over the next 37 years he made a huge number of recordings with the choir, including Bach's St John and St Matthew Passions, Handel's Coronation Anthems and Messiah, the Fauré, Brahms, Mozart and Duruflé Requiems, and several best-selling recordings based on the choir's iconic Nine Lessons and Carols service.


----------



## Ras

Rogerx said:


> The English organist and conductor Stephen Cleobury, who spent nearly four decades as Director of Music at King's College Cambridge, died last night aged 70. A full tribute will follow on Monday.
> 
> Born in Bromley in 1948, Cleobury was educated at St John's College Cambridge (where he was organ scholar) and held positions at Westminster Abbey and Westminster Cathedral before taking up his role at King's in 1982. Over the next 37 years he made a huge number of recordings with the choir, including Bach's St John and St Matthew Passions, Handel's Coronation Anthems and Messiah, the Fauré, Brahms, Mozart and Duruflé Requiems, and several best-selling recordings based on the choir's iconic Nine Lessons and Carols service.


This appears to be Stephen Cleobury's last recording:


----------



## Rogerx

*Mariss Jansons Riga, 14 januari 1943 - Sint-Petersburg, 30 november 2019*

Mariss Jansons died last night at his home in St Petersburg.

https://slippedisc.com/2019/12/deep-sadness-mariss-jansons-has-died/


----------



## Rogerx

*Abbey Simon (New York, 8 January 1920 - 18 December 2019)*



One of my first LP'S ever.

Abbey Simon, an American pianist celebrated for a style that harked back to an earlier, golden age of keyboard prowess, died on Wednesday at his home

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abbey_Simon


----------



## perempe

Rogerx said:


> *Marcello Giordani (1963-2019)*
> The Italian tenor Marcello Giordani, acclaimed in verismo, Verdi and Puccini roles, died of a heart attack on Saturday aged 56.


can't believe it. I saw him in Erkel Theatre singing Cavaradossi 3 years ago. his Vittoria was fantastic.


----------



## Rogerx

*Dalton Baldwin (December 19, 1931 - December 12, 2019)*

*Dalton Baldwin* (December 19, 1931 - December 12, 2019) was an American collaborative pianist. He made more than 100 recordings and won numerous prizes, working with outstanding singers such as Gérard Souzay, Elly Ameling, Arleen Auger, and Jessye Norman. He visited southern Africa on numerous occasions, accompanying Gérard Souzay three times (in 1958 for the first time) and Elly Ameling twice


----------



## Ras

AP News says that German tenor and conductor Peter Schreier has died. 84 years old.


----------



## Art Rock

Ras said:


> AP News says that German tenor and conductor Peter Schreier has died. 84 years old.


 RIP

I have lots of CD's of him.


----------



## Josquin13

Ras said:


> AP News says that German tenor and conductor Peter Schreier has died. 84 years old.


That is sad news. Peter Schreier was my favorite conductor of Bach and Mozart choral music on modern instruments, with musicians from Leipzig and Dresden. I've also long treasured his survey of Robert Schumann's Lieder, with pianist Norman Shetler, and his live recording of Schubert's Winterreise cycle, with pianist Sviatoslav Richter--just to name a couple of favorites, for which I am grateful. The musical world will be a lesser place.


----------



## Rogerx

*Wilma Lipp ;( 26 April 1925 - 26 January 2019)*



Wilma Lipp ; 26 April 1925 - 26 January 2019)

Was an Austrian operatic soprano and academic voice teacher. A long-time member of the Vienna State Opera, she was particularly associated with the role of the Queen of the Night in Mozart's Die Zauberflöte, a role she performed internationally, more than 400 times.[1] She was awarded the title Kammersängerin at age 28, and was an honorary member of the Vienna State Opera, among other honours.

It's about a year now, still not forgotten .


----------



## Rogerx

*Jaap Schröder Amsterdam, 31 December 1925 - Amdsterdam , 1 January 2020*



Jaap Schröder or Jaap Schroeder (31 December 1925 - 1 January 2020) was a Dutch violinist, conductor, and pedagogue.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jaap_Schröder

https://theviolinchannel.com/baroque-violinist-jaap-schroder-died-passed-away-obituary/


----------



## Ras

Rogerx said:


> Jaap Schröder or Jaap Schroeder (31 December 1925 - 1 January 2020) was a Dutch violinist, conductor, and pedagogue.


R.I.P.

I like his Bach:








His Mozart sonatas with Lambert Orkis on Virgin








...and his Beethoven sonatas with Immerseel:


----------



## Rogerx

*Barry Emmanuel Tuckwell AC, OBE (5 March 1931 - 16 January 2020)*






Barry Emmanuel Tuckwell AC, OBE (5 March 1931 -*16 January 2020)*

Was an Australian horn player who spent most of his professional life in the United Kingdom and the United States.

He is generally considered one of the world's leading horn players.

In honor of Mr Tuckwell who passed away yesterday.

Mozart, Horn Concerto No 1 and No 2, French Horn -- Barry Tuckwell


----------



## Rogerx

*Franz Mazura (1924-2020)*

Franz Mazura (1924-2020)








Title Kammersänger
Awards

Grammy Awards
Order of Merit of the Federal Republic of Germany

Franz Mazura (22 April 1924 - 23 January 2020) was an Austrian bass-baritone opera singer and actor. He performed at the Bayreuth Festival from 1971 for 25 years and at the Metropolitan Opera for 15 years.

He was made a Kammersänger in 1980 and an Honorary Member of the Nationaltheater Mannheim in 1990. His best known role was as Klingsor in Wagner's Parsifal.

Two of his recordings received Grammy Awards.

Mazura died on 23 January 2020 in Mannheim, Germany at the age of 95.[1]


----------



## Rogerx

*Peter Adolf Serkin (July 24, 1947 - February 1, 2020)*






Peter Adolf Serkin (July 24, 1947 - February 1, 2020) was an American classical pianist. He taught at the Curtis Institute of Music, the Juilliard School, Yale University, and Bard College. He won two Grammy awards, Most Promising New Classical Recording Artist in 1966 and Best Chamber Music Performance (with Mstislav Rostropovich) in 1984, and he performed globally.


----------



## Art Rock

Ennio Morricone (1928-2020) has passed away. Best known for his film music, he also composed over 100 works of classical music.


----------



## Rogerx

Romanian conductor Camil Marinescu, 55

South African director and conductor Zamile Gantana, 47

Dallas Symphony trumpet Keith Johnson

All passed away trough Covid 19


----------



## Roger Knox

RIP Erin Wall - a bright light in the opera world.


----------



## Ras

The Danish conductor and pianist Frans Rasmussen has passed away - 76 years old.

This was announced by Frans Rasmussen's label Dacapo on October 2nd. 
He recorded a bit of Danish music for Dacapo. (Rued Langgaard, Raasted, Peter A. Heise, Bent Lorentzen and more)
Here is his label's obituary:

https://www.dacapo-records.dk/en/news/conductor-and-pianist-frans-rasmussen-has-died


----------



## Ras

The New York Times reported earlier this week that Glenn Gould's piano tuner Verne Edquist is Dead at 89.
Obituary here:
https://nyti.ms/33jiIKJ


----------



## adriesba

*György Fischer*

György Fischer, a Hungarian conductor, pianist, and ex-husband of Lucia Popp died on October 24th this year (age 85). He was once Karajan's assistant conductor at the Vienna Opera.

https://slippedisc.com/2020/11/lucia-popps-husband-has-died-at-85/

https://www.oper.koeln/de/Nachruf_GEORG_FISCHER

https://www.oxfordreference.com/view/10.1093/oi/authority.20110803095820307


----------



## perempe

Bulgarian international opera star Kamen Chanev dies of Covid-19

Saw him a couple times in Budapest.


----------



## adriesba

Ballerina Sara Leland died at age 79 on November 28th.

She often danced for George Balanchine who choreographed several things especially for her.

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/12/09/arts/dance/sara-leland-dead.html


----------



## perempe

Baritone Sándor Sólyom-Nagy (79)

He sang in Ferencsik's Beethoven Symphony No. 9 recording.


----------



## perempe

He appeared in 238 performaces in Bayreuth from 1981 to 2002.


----------



## adriesba

Conductor James Levine died on March 9th at 77 years of age. Apparently there has not yet been an announcement of the cause of his death.

https://www.nytimes.com/2021/03/17/obituaries/james-levine-dead.html


----------



## Art Rock

adriesba said:


> Conductor James Levine died on March 9th at 77 years of age. Apparently there has not yet been an announcement of the cause of his death.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2021/03/17/obituaries/james-levine-dead.html


A separate thread is available.


----------



## perempe

Bass Yevgeny Nesterenko died yesterday in Vienna


----------



## CnC Bartok

Martin Turnovský (1928 - 19th May 2021) Czech conductor par excellence.

R.I.P.


----------



## Prodromides

Cristóbal Halffter (1930 - 2021)

Only just became aware that Cristóbal Halffter passed away a week ago on May 23rd, 2021.

Condolences extended to friends and family on a leader of modernism in Spain.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Jeanne Lamon, director of Tafelmusik (1949-2021)

https://www.cbc.ca/music/jeanne-lamon-violinist-and-former-tafelmusik-director-dead-at-71-1.5926256


----------



## Josquin13

One that I believe was missed by this thread,

Pianist Dmitri Bashkirov passed away earlier this year on March 7th, 2021 at the age of 91, having been born in 1931:






I first encountered Bashkirov's pianism on a Harmonia Mundi CD of Brahms solo piano music. Right away, I recognized that this was among the most extraordinary Brahms playing I'd heard in my life, and to this day, it remains so. Bashkirov's Schumann is equally as fine, yet his early 1960s EMI recording of the Fantasie in C major, and Bunte Blätter is harder to acquire these days. Bashkirov was a winner of the Marquerite Long Piano Competition in Paris in 1955, and a former teacher at the Moscow Conservatory between 1957-1991. Along with Vladimir Ashkenazy, he was one of the last remaining pianists of the great Russian School in 20th century.

Brahms:






Schumann:






Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 (LP excerpts):


----------



## starthrower

Veteran Czech jazz bassist has died.


----------



## Prodromides

*Sylvano Bussotti (Oct. 1st, 1931 - Sept. 19th, 2021)*

Italian composer dies days before his 90th birthday

https://www.tellerreport.com/news/2...tribute-to-the-great-composer.SybVx3C4mF.html

"The Florentine" (from the week prior) lists the cultural events planned to celebrate him.

https://www.theflorentine.net/2021/09/14/sylvano-bussotti-composer-artist/

CULTURE

Sylvano Bussotti

One of the city's most multitalented native sons

Deirdre Pirro
SEPTEMBER 14, 2021 - 9:57

For five days between September 20 and 25, as part of Estate Fiorentina, several major Florentine cultural organisations will celebrate the 90th birthday of Sylvano Bussotti, one of the city's most multitalented native sons, a composer and performer, artist, writer, actor, director, set and costume designer.

Born in Florence on October 1, 1931, Bussotti began studying music at an early age, beginning with the violin. Later, at the Luigi Cherubini Conservatory, he studied piano, harmony and counterpoint, but he failed to receive a diploma because World War II interrupted his studies. The relationship with his uncle, Tono Zancanaro, and brother, Renzo, both painters, would be decisive in the development of the artist he would become, as would his later meeting with the poet Aldo Braibanti...


----------



## Rogerx

*Bernard Haitink 4 March 1929 - 21 October 2021) was a Dutch conductor and violinist.*




Bernard Haitink 4 March 1929 - 21 October 2021) was a Dutch conductor and violinist.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bernard_Haitink


----------



## Rogerx

*Nelson Freire died today at his home in Rio, at the age of 77.*



strawa said:


> Very sad news: Nelson Freire died today at his home in Rio, at the age of 77. I saw him on two occasions, and I have no doubt that he was the greatest artist I had the opportunity to witness. Considering he gave his first concert at age 5, it was certainly quite a life.
> 
> Here, in 1965, at age 21:


From strawa as you can see.


----------



## Rogerx

*Stephen Sondheim passed away at 91*



Stephen Joshua Sondheim (/ˈsɒndhaɪm/ SOND-hym; March 22, 1930 - November 26, 2021) was an American composer and lyricist. One of the most important figures in 20th-century musical theater, Sondheim was praised for having "reinvented the American musical"[1] with shows that tackled "unexpected themes that range far beyond the [genre's] traditional subjects"[2] with "music and lyrics of unprecedented complexity and sophistication."[3] His shows addressed "darker, more harrowing elements of the human experience,"[4] with songs often tinged with "ambivalence"[5] about various aspects of life.


----------



## Rogerx

OCES8: Send in the Clowns - Stephen Sondheim (arr. Clements)


----------



## SanAntone

*Carlisle Floyd (June 11, 1926 - September 30, 2021)*

Carlisle Sessions Floyd (June 11, 1926 - September 30, 2021) was an American composer primarily known for his dozen or so operas.










His best known opera, _Susannah_, is based on a story from the Biblical Apocrypha, transferred to contemporary rural Tennessee, and written for a Southern dialect. It was premiered at Florida State University in 1955, with Phyllis Curtin in the title role. When it was staged at the New York City Opera the following year, the reception was initially mixed; some considered it a masterpiece, while others degraded it as a 'folk opera'. Subsequent performances led to an increase in _Susannah_'s reputation and the opera quickly became among the most performed of American operas. (Wikipedia)

His other opera _Of Mice and Men_ is his second most popular work.

According to Opera News, _Susannah_ is the most frequently performed American opera after Gershwin's _Porgy and Bess_ and Menotti's _Amahl and the Night Visitors_. In addition to Gershwin and Menotti, Floyd stands with Adams, Barber, Bernstein, Glass and Rorem in the pantheon of preeminent 20th-century American opera composers.


----------



## RICK RIEKERT

*Angelo Gilardino (1941-2022)*

Angelo Gilardino, one of the most important guitar composers of the last half century, has died at the age of 80. His unique style combines the old and new, folk art and contemporary music, from Mozart to Messiaen. His works are illuminated by a warm and mediterranean glow, a feeling of humanity and love for life. His best known works include the famous and formidable _Studi di virtuosità e di trascendenza_ which are one of the most significant contributions to the guitar repertoire in the 20th century. Gilardino composed his first concerto for guitar and orchestra in 1996, sealing his reputation as an accomplished orchestral composer with an additional 16 concertos thereafter. During the 2000s, Gilardino returned to writing for the solo guitar, skilfully bridging the divide between atonal chromatic and diatonic modal music.


----------



## Art Rock

*Jon Howard Appleton *(January 4, 1939 - January 30, 2022) passed away. He was an American composer, an educator and a pioneer in electro-acoustic music.

From Wikipedia.


----------



## Rogerx

Piero Gamba died yesterday 

From Wiki 
Piero Gamba (born 16 September 1936 in Rome), also known as Pierino Gamba, is an Italian orchestral conductor and pianist.


----------



## Rogerx

Rose-Ellen Nichols Mezzo-soprano Dies at 41

Various sources on internet

Rose-Ellen made a name for herself when she premiered in the title role of Pauline, a chamber opera with libretto by Margaret Atwood and music by Tobin Stokes, produced by City Opera Vancouver in 2014. She has also been involved in the première of several other operas, as Antonia Wolf in Lloyd Burritt’s The Dream Healer; Fadila in Arthur Bachmann’s What Brought Us Here; Rebecca / Red Cedar in Veda Hille’s Jack Pine.


----------



## Art Rock

From Wiki:

*Leslie Parnas *(November 11, 1931 - February 1, 2022) was an American classical cellist. A prize winner at several international music competitions, he appeared as a soloist with orchestras around the world and performed and recorded a number of chamber works.


----------



## Art Rock

From Wiki:

*Kenneth Wannberg *(June 28, 1930 - January 26, 2022) was an American composer and sound editor. He worked with John Williams on some of the biggest box office films of all time, including Star Wars, Raiders of the lost Ark, and Schindler's List. He also composed music for many films including The Philadelphia Experiment.


----------



## Rogerx

Soprano Smaranda Drăghici-Pâslaru, one of the most talented and valuable voices of the opra scene passed away at only 35 years old. 

Smaranda kept her grace and smile, though she fought with dignity for her health.
May she rest in peace


----------



## Art Rock

Quintin Ballardie passed away aged 93. He was the founder (and principal violist) of the English Chamber Orchestra.

Full article at SlippedDisc.


----------



## Art Rock

From Wikipedia:

*George Crumb *(October 24, 1929 - February 6, 2022) was an American composer of modern classical and avant-garde music. He was known as an explorer of unusual timbres, alternative forms of notation, and extended instrumental and vocal techniques, which obtain vivid sonorities. Examples include seagull effect for the cello (e.g. Vox Balaenae), metallic vibrato for the piano (e.g. Five Pieces for Piano), and using a mallet to play the strings of a double bass (e.g. Madrigals, Book I), among numerous others. Crumb's most renowned works include Ancient Voices of Children (1970), Black Angels (1971), and Makrokosmos III (1974). Crumb died in his home in Media, Pennsylvania, on February 6, 2022, at the age of 92.

RIP.


----------



## Rogerx

Gianluca Floris (12 June 1964 – 4 February 2022) Tenor 

From wiki:

He featured in several recordings for Naxos Records, including playing the role of Bardolfo in a recording of Falstaff made at the Teatro del Maggio Musicale Fiorentino, Florence in 2006.
Floris died on 4 February 2022, at the age of 57.


----------



## Rogerx

Hans Neuenfels ( 31 May 1941 - 6 February 2022)

Hans Neuenfels 31 May 1941 - 6 February 2022) was a German writer, poet, film producer, librettist, theatre director, opera director and theatre manager. As a director, he first focused on drama, staged at prominent houses such as the Vienna Burgtheater, and became a leading exponent of German Regietheater. From 1974, he turned to opera, looking for "the subliminal of the music and the interlinear of the texts", for "surprisingly new, sometimes even disturbingly ambivalent perspectives on the works".[1] Some of his opera productions caused controversies, such as Verdi's Aida at the Oper Frankfurt in 1980 where he staged the title character as a contemporary cleaning lady. In Mozart's Idomeneo at the Deutsche Oper Berlin in 2006, he was accused of offending Islam, and in Wagner's Lohengrin at the Bayreuth Festival in 2010, he dressed the choir as laboratory rats. He received the Der Faust award for his life's achievements in 2016, and is regarded as one of the most inventive directors of his generation.
Source : Wiki


----------



## Rogerx

Walter Barylli (16 June 1921 - February 2022) 
From the WIKI

Walter Barylli (16 June 1921 - February 2022) was an Austrian violinist who had a distinguished career based in his native Vienna, as *Konzertmeister *of the *Vienna Philharmonic,* founder and leader of the Barylli string quartet, and professor of violin at the Vienna City Academy.


----------



## Rogerx

Rolf Wollrad German Baritone passed away at 


Studied at the Leipziger Musikhochschule and singing at the State Conservatory in Sofia, Bulgaria.
Later he was director of opera at the Staatsoper in Dresden and in 2003 became an honorary member. 
Since then he appears as guest singer, at the Stadttheater Bern and at the Staatsoper Dresden, among others.


----------



## Art Rock

Two American composers passed away this weekend: William Kraft, 98, and Aurelio De la Vega 96 (SlippedDisc).


----------



## Rogerx

Violinist Roger Stimson has died age 73, he died from cancer .
Source various sites- news papers.


----------



## Rogerx

Judith Beckmann passed away at 86

Judith Beckmann (born May 10, 1935) is an American-German soprano. She has spent the majority of her stage career in Germany and Austria.

Beckmann was born in Jamestown, North Dakota,[1] into a talented musical family, the daughter of an opera singer and a pianist. She received her musical education at the University of Southern California and the Music Academy of the West in Santa Barbara, studying under her father and Lotte Lehmann. In 1961 she won a singing contest in San Francisco, through which she was awarded a scholarship to study with Henny Wolff at the Hochschule für Musik und Theater Hamburg and with Franziska Martienssen-Lohmann in Düsseldorf. Her musical debut came in 1962 at the former National Theater of Braunschweig, in the role of Fiordiligi in Mozart's Così fan tutte.[1] This was the beginning of an ongoing and successful career with engagements at the Deutsche Oper Berlin and the Bavarian State Opera in Munich.
Source Wiki


----------



## Rogerx

Soprano Josephine Veasey has passed away at 91


Born in Peckham, she studied with Audrey Langford, and became a member of the Royal Opera House chorus in 1949. She made her debut as a soloist on 5 July 1955 as the Page in Salome, followed by Cherubino in Le nozze di Figaro, and later roles included Dorabella in Così fan tutte, Marina in Boris Godunov, Preziosilla in La forza del destino, Eboli in Don Carlos, Amneris in Aida, and sang the title role in Carmen, amongst others. Beginning in 1957, she became a regular guest at the Glyndebourne Festival, notably as Charlotte in Werther and Octavian in Der Rosenkavalier.

Source British newspapers and Wiki


----------



## Rogerx

John Woolf passes away at 91



Violinist who founded the Park Lane Group to provide platforms for performers and composers at the start of their careers
He was much loved and respected. 
Source : British media .


----------



## Philidor

Antonietta Stella (1929-2022) has passed away in Rome at 92.

Born in Perugia, Stella studied at the Conservatory of Perugia and at the Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia in Rome, and made her debut in Spoleto, as Leonora in Verdi's Il trovatore, in 1950. 

She made La Scala debut in 1954 as Desdemona in Verdi's Otello, where she then sang regularly to great acclaim until 1963.

She was present at all well-known opera houses, the Royal Opera House in London, the Vienna State Opera, the Palais Garnier in Paris, La Monnaie in Brussels, the Lyric Opera of Chicago, and the Metropolitan Opera in New York.

(Source: Wiki)

R. I. P.


----------



## Art Rock

Violinist and conductor *Jaakko Kuusisto *died today (aged 48) of a brain tumour (from Slippeddisc).

RIP. I have his violin concerto and a number of other compositions on CD. I will dig them up for tomorrow's playlist.


----------



## Josquin13

That is awful news. I didn't know he was unwell. Jaakko Kuusisto was a gifted composer & like his brother, a remarkable violinist,

--Here he is performing Bach's Double Violin Concerto with his brother, Pekka: 




--In addition, here's a link to Kuusisto's own Violin Concerto, recorded by the wonderful violinist Elina Vähälä, with the Lahti Symphony Orchestra, conducted by the composer: 




--Here too is Jaako's incredible recording of Einojuhani Rautavarra's Violin Concerto: 



.

What a sad loss.


----------



## Rogerx

Zoe Kitson has died at only 44

She was principal Cor Anglaise at the Scottish National orchestra.

Source different news papers and Instagram.


----------



## Rogerx

*Antonio Carlos Ribeiro Barbosa Lima (17 December 1944 - 23 February 2022)*

Antonio Carlos Ribeiro Barbosa Lima (17 December 1944 - 23 February 2022) was a Brazilian classical and jazz guitarist. He spent most of his professional life as a resident in the United States, devoting much of his time as a recitalist on international concert tours. He appeared often as a soloist and with orchestras.
Source Wiki


----------



## Rogerx

*Jan Welmers famous organist dies at 83*

Jan Welmers dies at 83

JJan Welmers (1937) was an organist at the Grote of Sint-Stevenskerk in Nijmegen from 1974 to 2002. Before that, he was associated with the Triumfatorkerk in Katwijk aan Zee for ten years.

As a composer, Welmers made a name for himself with a large number of works for organ, which are mostly composed in a minimal music style. On the occasion of the composer's 80th birthday in 2017, Jan Hage recorded the complete organ oeuvre that Welmers wrote between 1961 and 2016 in the Utrecht Dom Church on three CDs. The CD "Jan Welmers Organ Works" was previously released on Lindenberg's label, on which several organists performed the composer's music on the König organ in the Grote of Sint-Stevenskerk in Nijmegen.
Source Dutch newspaper .


----------



## Art Rock

Annerose Schmidt (5 October 1936 - 10 March 2022) was the professional name used by Annerose Boeck, a (East) German pianist. Along with her concert appearances, she has recorded extensively. A notable project involved recording all of the Mozart Piano concertos with Kurt Masur and the Dresden Philharmonic. RIP.

Wikipedia.


----------



## Art Rock

New Zealand composer Lyell Cresswell died aged 77 (SlippedDisc).

Russian conductor Michail Jurowski died aged 76 (SlippedDisc).


----------



## Art Rock

Scottish composer John McLeod died aged 88 (SlippedDisc).

I have one work by him on CD (The song of Dionysius).


----------



## RICK RIEKERT

Pianist Joseph Kalichstein died today at age 75 from pancreatic cancer. He was a founding member of the famed Kalichstein-Laredo-Robinson Trio. With his diverse repertoire of works ranging from Bach, Mozart, Beethoven and Brahms to works by Bartok, Prokofiev and others, Mr. Kalichstein collaborated with such celebrated conductors as Daniel Barenboim, Pierre Boulez, James Conlon, Christoph von Dohnányi, Charles Dutoit, Lawrence Foster, Zubin Mehta, Andre Previn, Leonard Slatkin, Edo de Waart, David Zinman and the late George Szell and Erich Leinsdorf. He performed with the world’s greatest orchestras, from the Boston and Chicago Symphony Orchestras to the Berlin Philharmonic and the London Symphony, from the NHK and New York Philharmonic to the Cleveland Orchestra. Mr. Kalichstein was also been frequent guest pianist with the world’s most beloved string quartets, including the Guarneri and Emerson Quartets. RIP.


----------



## Art Rock

Canadian conductor Boris Brott (artistic director of the Montreal Classical Orchestra) died aged 78 as a result of an accident caused by a hit-and-run driver.

Wikipedia
SlippedDisc


----------



## Prodromides

*Philippe Boesmans (17 May 1936 - 10 April 2022)*

https://www.lamonnaiedemunt.be/en/mmm-online/2385-philippe-boesmans

Belgium composer Boesmans passed away Sunday evening.


----------



## Art Rock

RIP Sir Harrison Birtwistle, aged 87, after suffering a stroke months ago. Another great contemporary composer is no more. 

SlippedDisc.


----------



## Art Rock

RIP Romanian pianist Radu Lupu who died last night after a prolonged illness, aged 76 (SlippedDisc).
RIP American pianist Nicholas Angelich who died last night from a lung disease, aged 51 (SlippedDisc)

What an awful day for classical music (see above post as well).


----------



## Rogerx

*Polo de Haas* (Amsterdam, 25 september 1933 – 17 april 2022) was a Dutch concertpianist.
Sources Dutch newspapers Trouw- Parool / Volkskrant


----------



## RICK RIEKERT

On April 18th composer and pianist Janez Matičič, one of Slovenia's most notable contemporary composers, died at the age of 95. In the late 1950s and early 1960s he studied in Paris under Nadia Boulanger. He later collaborated with the experimental collective Groupe de Recherches Musicales, led by Pierre Schaeffer, who is considered to have been one of the most influential experimental and electroacoustic musicians. His oeuvre was centered around piano music, which he himself performed as well. He received numerous awards for his work, including the Prešeren Prize for lifetime achievement.

On the occasion of his 90th birthday, he said in an interview that beauty was what he was looking for. "My soul has pushed me to look for beauty, the beauty we have always admired in the wonderfully composed pieces of music..." he said. RIP


----------



## Rogerx

Renate Holm (10 August 1931 – 21 April 2022) was a German-Austrian film actress and operatic soprano ( From Wiki)
Just seen in a German newspaper, its' also on Slipdisc I see.


----------



## Art Rock

RIP Jan Rot (1957-2022), Dutch singer-songwriter who is famous in the Netherlands for his many translations of songs, pop as well as classic ones. His Dutch translation of Bach's St Matthew Passion peaked in the Dutch pop album charts at Easter 2006. (from Wiki). He died of cancer. Here is his Dutch version of the lyrics in Schubert's Winterreise (in Dutch: Winterreis), performed by Maarten Koningsberger (baritone) and Roger Braun (piano). I have the CD.


----------



## Rogerx

Brazilian soprano Niza de Castro dies at 91 
Main source 


https://slippedisc.com


----------



## Rogerx

Max Riebl countertenor dies at 30 
Main source 


https://slippedisc.com/2022/05/australian-countertenor-dies-aged-30/


And twitter


----------



## Rogerx

Brice Montagnoux French organ player passed away at 44
Main source Slippedisc


https://slippedisc.com/2022/05/french-organist-44-dies/



and Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

Alexander Toradze passed away at 69 due failure.


Sources SlippeDisc https://slippedisc.com/2022/05/the-pianist-who-played-on-through-heart-failure-has-died/
and Radio 4 from Netherlands


----------



## Rogerx

The great Spanish mezzo passed away in the last few hours. She was 89.

Sorce:


https://slippedisc.com/2022/05/teresa-berganza-has-died/



Also Twitter and Instagram Radio and multiply newspapers all over he world/


----------



## Rogerx

William Bennett, one of the most admired and prolific flute virtuosos on record has passed away at 85

Source SlippeDisc



https://slippedisc.com/2022/05/death-of-a-flute-legend-85/


----------



## Rogerx

Organ player Simon Preston passed away last week at 85
Sources SlippeDisc


https://slippedisc.com/2022/05/an-organ-star-has-died/


Twitter and Facebook


----------



## Rogerx

Silvia Baleani, wife of the conductor Donato Renzetti, passed away at 80


Sources: SlippSisc



https://slippedisc.com/2022/05/italians-mourn-an-argentine-soprano/



and Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

The Romanian mezzo-soprano Mariana Cioromila has died in Brazil where she lived for the past 20 years.

She was 70 years old

She enjoyed a far-flung international career, notably as Carmen, which she sang at Glyndebourne in 1987.

Source: SlippeDisc -https://slippedisc.com

twitter and Instagram


----------



## Rogerx

Mezzo Soprano Anne Howells passed away at 81 

A soaring international mezzo at the Met, Vienna, Salzburg and elsewhere and one of the most agreeable and unfussy personalities on the world stage.



Sources SlippDisc, Instagram and twitter 



https://slippedisc.com/2022/05/great-british-mezzo-soprano-dies-of-myeloma/


----------



## Rogerx

Jean-Philippe Vasseur, principal viola and co-founder of the Orchestre des Champs-Elysées in 1991 has died aged 76.

Sources



https://slippedisc.com/2022/05/paris-orchestra-mourns-a-principal-viola/



and Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

Viktor von Halem passes away at 82


Sources: SlippeDisc - Wiki- Instagram




https://slippedisc.com/2022/05/death-of-a-german-bass-82/









https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Victor_von_Halem


----------



## Rogerx

Aymeric Dupré la Tour dies in car crash at 49



https://slippedisc.com/2022/05/french-us-pianist-dies-in-car-crash/



Source SlippDisc- Twitter- Instagram


----------



## Rogerx

Lenka Šmídová contra alto from Czech republic passed away age 60

Source: SlippeDisc - Instagram - Twitter




https://slippedisc.com/2022/06/czechs-fly-black-flag-for-late-contralto/


----------



## Rogerx

German conductor Kai Bumann passed away at 60


Sources:

SlippDisc - twitter- Instagram



https://slippedisc.com/2022/06/maestro-dies-60/


----------



## Rogerx

Carl St Jacques viola player dies of cancer



https://slippedisc.com/2022/06/sadness-as-carl-the-violist-dies-of-lung-cancer/



Source: SlippeDisk- Instagram and Twitter


----------



## Art Rock

Conductor David Lloyd Jones dies at the age of 87. RIP.
He recorded many British and Irish composers' works for Naxos.

Slipped Disc article.


ETA: Just saw that a thread had been started on him:









David Lloyd-Jones


I apologise if there's another thread on this, but I was saddened to read that David Lloyd-Jones, one of the founders of Opera North, and a damned fine conductor (many of us will know his many English symphony recordings on Naxos, for example), passed away on 8th June, aged 87. A sad loss.




www.talkclassical.com


----------



## Rogerx

Aviva Aranovich from Israel, pianist passed away at 58

Sources: SlippeDisc- Twitter instgram




https://slippedisc.com/2022/06/death-of-an-international-pianist-58/


----------



## Rogerx

Iulia Buciuceanu mezzo-soprano from Bucharest passed away at 90




https://slippedisc.com/2022/06/romania-laments-an-opera-legend-90/



Source: Slippedisc- Instagram


----------



## Rogerx

Peter Maus, tenor a member of Deutsche Oper Berlin from 1974 to 2013, has died after a short illness.

Sources- SlippeDisc and Instagram



https://slippedisc.com/2022/06/berlin-laments-a-loyal-tenor-73/


----------



## Rogerx

Alvaro Company, a student of Dallapiccola who steered Italian guitar music into 20th century modernism
passed away at 91


Sources: SlippeDisc and Twitter




https://slippedisc.com/2022/06/italian-guitar-composer-dies-91/


----------



## Rogerx

Austrian opera and oratorio singer Kurt Equiluz died yesterday at a great age of 93




https://slippedisc.com/2022/06/vienna-tenor-dies-93/




Sources:


SlippeDisc- Twitter and some Instagram accounts


----------



## Rogerx

Sheila Nadler US Mezzo soprano passes away at79




https://slippedisc.com/2022/06/death-of-a-new-york-diva/







Sources:
SlippeDisc
Instagram and twitter


----------



## Rogerx

Vladimír Kroupa, principal viola of the Czech Radio Symphony Orchestra and a member of the Epoque Quartet

passed away at only 48

Sources :



https://slippedisc.com/2022/06/prague-mourns-principal-viola-48/



Instagram and Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

Chicago conductor Terrance Gray passed away ay 59

Sources: SlippeDisc an Twitter



https://slippedisc.com/2022/06/death-of-a-chicago-conductor/


----------



## Rogerx

Pamela Rosato, a successful violinist who performed with the tenor Al Bano, at Sanremo and elsewhere

passed away at 42

Sources:



https://slippedisc.com/2022/06/italians-mourn-popular-violinist-42/


and 

Twitter


----------



## RICK RIEKERT

Musicologist and public intellectual Richard Taruskin, passed away this morning in Oakland, California. His death was caused by esophageal cancer, his wife, Cathy Roebuck Taruskin, revealed. “He was the most important living writer on classical music, either in academia or in journalism. He knew everything, his ideas were potent, and he wrote with dashing style,” said Alex Ross, music critic of The New Yorker, in an interview. RIP


----------



## Rogerx

Peter Brook diredtor of Covent Garden has passed away at 97

Sources:



https://slippedisc.com/2022/07/opera-sheds-no-tears-for-peter-brook/





SlippeDisck and Instagram


----------



## Rogerx

Joseph Banowetz Pianost and teacher passed away at 88

Sources:



https://slippedisc.com/2022/07/death-of-a-much-recorded-us-pianist-87/




SlippeDisc and Twitter- Instagram


----------



## Rogerx

Walter Mays ( mainliy composer)passed away at 81




https://slippedisc.com/2022/07/death-of-a-distinguished-music-theorist-81/



Sources : SlippeDisc and Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

Conductor Daniel Stern passed away .




https://slippedisc.com/2022/07/death-of-a-us-conductor/







Sources: SlippeDisc and social media.


----------



## Rogerx

Jan Wijn, best piano teacher in the Netherlands died yesterday at 88

Sources: SlippDisc Twitter



https://slippedisc.com/2022/07/dutch-mourn-one-handed-piano-maven-88/


----------



## Rogerx

Conductor Bramwell Tovey died today of sarcoma at the age of 69.

Sources : SlippDisc and Twitter



https://slippedisc.com/2022/07/deep-sadness-as-bbc-conductor-dies-of-cancer/


----------



## Rogerx

Philippe Cohen geographer dies at 69



Sources : SlppeDisc and social media




https://slippedisc.com/2022/07/ballet-chief-dies-69/


----------



## RICK RIEKERT

Alice Harnoncourt, violinist and passionate pioneer of what is commonly known as "historical performance practice", passed away peacefully today at the age of 91 surrounded by her family. Probably her most famous recording were the twelve concertos op. 8 by Antonio Vivaldi with the Concentus Musicus Wien under the direction of her husband and with her as soloist. RIP.


----------



## RICK RIEKERT

German avant-garde composer Hans-Joachim Hespos passed away on July 20th at age 84. Hespos first began composing at the age of 12. His complete oeuvre comprises 230 compositions for solo, chamber music, ensemble, orchestra, choir, radio, electronic acoustics, film, stage and theatre. Hespos received several national and international awards for his compositions. The Academy of Arts in Berlin has established a Hespos-Archive, while the Bavarian State Library in Munich preserves his complete works. RIP


----------



## Rogerx

Jeroen van Riel boss from the Dutch Brilliant label dies at 52


Source


SlippeDisc and social media



https://slippedisc.com/2022/07/label-chief-52-dies-after-heart-surgery/


----------



## Rogerx

German composer Hans-Joachim Hespos passed away at 84




https://slippedisc.com/2022/07/death-of-a-doctrinaire-avantgarde-composer-84/




Source: SlippeDisc

Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

Maestro Henrique Morelenbaum conductor passed away at 91


Sources: SlippeDisc and social media 





https://slippedisc.com/2022/07/death-of-doyen-brazil-conductor-91/


----------



## Rogerx

Austrian conductor Stefan Soltész collapses during performance and dies at 73


Austrian conductor Stefan Soltész collapsed and died on Friday evening during a performance at the National Theater in Munich. Not long after the incident, the Bavarian State Opera confirmed the death of the 73-year-old conductor with "disgust and great sadness". Soltész died while conducting the comic opera Die schweigsame Frau by composer Richard Strauss.

Sources: Dutch and Belgium Newspapers plus social media


----------



## Rogerx

Marina Pavlovna Rakhmanova, Russian music expert passed away, age unknow


( Could not find it)




https://slippedisc.com/2022/07/a-rimsky-expert-dies-in-russia/



Sources: SlippeDisc and social media


----------



## Rogerx

Marie Leonhardt, ( Wife of) concertmaster of the Leonhardt Consort passed away at 94


Sources:




https://slippedisc.com/2022/07/sadness-a-second-baroque-legend-falls/




And Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

The pianist Caleb Flick, artistic director passes away at 37


Sources:


https://slippedisc.com/2022/07/artistic-director-37-is-killed-in-us-car-crash/




And Social Media


----------



## Rogerx

Giancarlo Cardini Italian pianis dies at 81


Sources: SlippeDisck




https://slippedisc.com/2022/07/italians-mourn-a-modernist-pianist/




And twitter


----------



## Rogerx

David R Fuller Baroque organ expert dies at 95


Souce : SlippeDisc and Twitter




https://slippedisc.com/2022/07/baroque-organ-expert-dies-95/


----------



## Rogerx

Composer Marcus Blunt has died at 75



https://slippedisc.com/2022/07/death-of-a-retiring-british-composer-75/




Sources :
SlippeDisc and Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

Michael Ochs music editor passed away on Thursday, July 21, 2022.


Sources:




https://slippedisc.com/2022/07/w-w-nortons-music-editor-has-died/




Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

Dramatic soprano Laura De Souza has died at 63




https://slippedisc.com/2022/07/mourning-for-a-wagner-soprano-64/



Sources± 


SlippeDisc , twitter en Instagram


----------



## Rogerx

Gérard Corneloup 76, a music critic is beaten to death.
Sources :



https://slippedisc.com/2022/07/a-music-critic-is-beaten-to-death/




And Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

Sato Yoko violin player dies at 72




https://slippedisc.com/2022/08/death-of-a-japanese-soloist-72/







Sources : SlippeDisc and Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

William Hudson, conductor dies at 89

Sources :

Twitter and SlippeDisc




https://slippedisc.com/2022/08/death-of-a-us-orchestra-builder-89/


----------



## Rogerx

Simona Săndulescu organist dies at 43

Sources: SlippeDisc and Twitter



https://slippedisc.com/2022/08/soloist-leaves-suicide-note-on-facebook/


----------



## Rogerx

Larry Rachleff conducting teacher dies at 67

Sources: SlippeDisc and Twitter




https://slippedisc.com/2022/08/maestros-mourn-americas-top-conducting-teacher/


----------



## Rogerx

Aryeh Wolf harpist shot death at 25




https://slippedisc.com/2022/08/baltimore-harpist-is-shot-dead-at-work/







Sources: SlippeDisc , Instagram and Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

Viktor Alexandrovich Elston Hoboist dies at 89 in Moscow


Source; SlippeDisc and Twitter




https://slippedisc.com/2022/08/bolshoi-mourns-principal-oboe-89/


----------



## Rogerx

The Norwegian pianist Tori Stødle has died at the age of 80.



https://slippedisc.com/2022/08/top-piano-competition-dies-with-its-founder/





Sources: SlippeDisc - Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

Kader Hassissi co founder of the baroque festival dies at 72



https://slippedisc.com/2022/08/france-mourns-an-early-music-pioneer/




Source SlippeSisc and Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

Willene Gunn from the coaching the opera from San Francisco dies at 85




https://slippedisc.com/2022/08/a-noted-us-voice-coach-departs-at-84/







Sources± SlippeDisc and Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

Franz Hummel composer from Bavaria dies at 83



https://slippedisc.com/2022/08/the-ludwig-and-bruckner-composer-has-died/




Sources: SlippeDisc and Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

George Smith Tuba player passed away at 88



https://slippedisc.com/2022/08/liverpool-mourns-its-friendly-tuba/



Sources
SLippeDisc and Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

Martyn van den Hoek Dutch pianist dies at 65




https://slippedisc.com/2022/08/a-liszt-pianist-dies-65/




Sources: SlippeDisc and Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

Pascal Monteilhet French theorbo virtuoso has died at 67




https://slippedisc.com/2022/08/french-theorbist-rip/




Sources: SlippeDisc and Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

Alastair Putt, Englisch composer dies at 38


Sources: SlippeDisck , Instagram and Twitter




https://slippedisc.com/2022/08/sudden-death-of-a-london-composer-38/


----------



## Rogerx

Michelle Walton Schottische mezzo soprano dies suddenly
( age unknown but very young)







https://slippedisc.com/2022/08/tragic-death-of-scottish-mezzo/




Source: SlippeDisc Twitter and Instagram


----------



## Rogerx

Lise Beauchamp , Canadian principal oboe player from Orchestre Métropolitain of Montreal

passed away, ( No age is been given)

Sources: Slippedisc and Twitter 




https://slippedisc.com/2022/08/yannick-mourns-a-principal-oboe/


----------



## Rogerx

Emma Murphy English recorder player dies at 49 from Covid


Sources: SlippeDisc and Twitter




https://slippedisc.com/2022/08/its-back-leading-english-player-dies-of-covid/


----------



## Rogerx

Alexander Skulsky, Russian conductor dies at 80


Sources: SlippeDisc and Twitter




https://slippedisc.com/2022/08/death-of-prominent-russian-conductor-80/


----------



## Rogerx

Olga Radosavljevich piano teatcher original from Serbia living in Cleveland dies at 84







https://slippedisc.com/2022/08/pianists-mourn-miss-olga/



Sources: SlippeDisc and Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

Fred Zlotkin American violinist and conductor brother of Leonard Slatkin dies at 75

Sources: Twitter and SlippeDisc




https://slippedisc.com/2022/09/leonard-slatkin-mourns-his-younger-brother-fred/


----------



## Philidor

Lars Vogt, pianist and conductor, passed away three days before his 52th birthday.

Source: BR Klassik and SlippedDisc



https://slippedisc.com/2022/09/tragic-news-lars-vogt-has-died/


----------



## Rogerx

Marian Talaba Romanian Tenor dies at 45

Sources : SlippeDisc and twitter




https://slippedisc.com/2022/09/sudden-death-of-vienna-opera-tenor-45/


----------



## Montarsolo

The Dutch operasinger (bass) Pieter van den Berg has died, age 96. Het was the first bass at the Dutch opera and sang in 1.000 opera performances at the Dutch opera 









Pieter van den Berg overleden - Place de l'Opera


Eén van Nederlandse grootste operazangers Pieter van den Berg is op 4 september overleden. In Nederland alleen zong hij in meer dan 1000 operavoorstellingen.




www.operamagazine.nl


----------



## Rogerx

Delbert Disselhorst Organist frim the USA dies at 81




https://slippedisc.com/2022/09/death-of-an-eminent-us-organist-81/




Sources: SlippeDisc and Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

Klaus Weise , German conductor dies at 86


Sources: SlippeDisc and Twitter



https://slippedisc.com/2022/09/death-of-a-german-maestro-86/


----------



## Rogerx

Jorja Fleezanis American violist dies at 70



https://slippedisc.com/2022/09/americans-lament-its-finest-concertmaster/





Sources SlippeDisc and Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

Arwel Price, Opera North Tenor dies at 58,


Sources: SlippeDisc and Twitter 



https://slippedisc.com/2022/09/opera-north-mourns-a-stalwart/


----------



## Rogerx

Ron Reuben, bass clarinet of the Philadelphia Orchestra has died at 90




https://slippedisc.com/2022/09/philadephia-loses-clarinet-legend-90/




Sources:

SlippeDisc and Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

Jörg Faerber conductor and founder from Württemberg Chamber Orchestra has died at 93



https://slippedisc.com/2022/09/a-german-orchestra-mourns-its-famed-founder/



Sources: SlippeDisc and Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

Ana Maria Sanchez Spanisch soprano dies at 63




https://slippedisc.com/2022/09/cancer-claims-a-famed-spanish-soprano-63/




Sources± SlippeSisc and Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

Wolfgang Güttler, Romanian/ German double bassist dies at 77




https://slippedisc.com/2022/09/death-of-leading-juilliard-bassist-77/




Sources: SlippeDisc and Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

Alicia Lázar Lute player and pioneer in early music dies from cancer



https://slippedisc.com/2022/09/a-pioneering-spanish-musicologist-rip/



Sources SlippeDisc and twitter


----------



## Rogerx

Paolo Bordoni, piano player from Italy dies at 80





__





Loading…






slippedisc.com






Sources: SlippeDisc and Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

Thomas Ziesch, German clarinet player dies at 69





__





Loading…






slippedisc.com






Sources: SlippeDisc and Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

Colin Touchin British composer dies at 69







__





Loading…






slippedisc.com





Sources : SlippeDisc and Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

Rumen Doikov, a Bulgarian tenor dies at 71

Sources : SlippeDisc and Twitter





__





Loading…






slippedisc.com


----------



## Rogerx

Stephen Pruslin pianist, born in the U.S moeved to Londen has died at 82





__





Loading…






slippedisc.com





Sources: SlippeDisc and Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

Juliann French famous violinist from Nebraska dies in her 60 ties






__





Loading…






slippedisc.com






Source : SlppeDisc , Twitter and Instagram


----------



## Rogerx

American music director and conductor Travis Hatton dies from heart attack

( No age to be found

Source : SlippeDisc and Twitter







__





Loading…






slippedisc.com


----------



## Rogerx

Yuriy Kerpatenko Ukraine conducter dies ( murder) age not to be found





__





Loading…






slippedisc.com






Source: SlippeDisc and Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

Alexander Kouguell cellist born in Russia moved to New York , died October 2, at the age of 102.






__





Loading…






slippedisc.com






Sources: SlippeDisc- Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

Marianna Nicolesco famous Romania soprano dies 73









__





Loading…






slippedisc.com






Sources: SlippeDisc and Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

John Ludlow , British violinist dies at 91





__





Loading…






slippedisc.com






Sources ± SlippeDisc and Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

Finnish musician/ composer Kari Tikka dies at 76

Sources: SlippeDisc and Twitter





__





Loading…






slippedisc.com


----------



## Rogerx

American pianist Michael Ponti dies at 84





__





Loading…






slippedisc.com






Sources: SlippeDisc and twitter


----------



## Rogerx

Canadian violinist Geoff Nuttall of pancreatic cancer. He was 56.









__





Loading…






slippedisc.com






Sources: SlippeDisc and Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

Philippe Aïche concertmaster in Paris has died at 59






__





Loading…






slippedisc.com






Sources: SlppeDisc and Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

Atarah Ben-Tovim, MBE (1940 - 2022) was a British flautist and children's concert presenter. dies of cancer





__





Loading…






slippedisc.com






Sources : Slippedis and Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

Lucy Simon composer and Joanna Simon, a mezzo soprano ( both sister from Carly ) died both within two days.






__





Loading…






slippedisc.com





Sources SlippeDisc and Twitter


----------



## SanAntone

I don't think this was announced in September when her death occurred.

*Anne-Marie Deschamps* (23-10-1933 / 15-09-2022) source

I found out from a YouTube channel I subscribe to, which posted a new clip today with this note:

_Today would have been the birthday of Anne-Marie Deschamps (23-10-1933 / 15-09-2022) unfortunately recently passed away. She was interpreter of medieval music, singer, musicologist, pedagogue and French composer. In 1974 she founded the Venance Fortunat ensemble, the first French a cappella vocal group specializing in medieval music. The sung repertoire of the ensemble is mainly that of sacred music, with a particular focus on a few manuscripts that are little or not studied: the Codex Calixtinus, the Codex Ivrea, the Codex of Apt, the Graduel de Bellelay.The Codex Calixtinus, Liber Sancti Jacobi or the Book of Saint James, is an important manuscript from the 12th-century. It was intended to be an in-depth anthology with advice for pilgrims following the Camino de Santiago to the shrine of the apostle Saint James the Great, located in the cathedral of Santiago de Compostela, Galicia (Spain). The collection includes sermons, reports of miracles and liturgical texts associated with Saint James, and a set of polyphonic musical pieces. In it are also found descriptions of the route, works of art to be seen along the way, and the customs of the local people. _

Have a good listening,
Mirko Virginio Volpe
Musica Medievale


----------



## Rogerx

*Czech conductor Libor Pesek died last night in hospital in Prague. He was 89.*





__





Loading…






slippedisc.com






Sources: SlippeDisc and Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

Harold Wippler, concertmaster of the Denver Symphony dies at 94






__





Loading…






slippedisc.com





Sources: SlippeDisc and Twitter


----------



## perempe

Rogerx said:


> *Czech conductor Libor Pesek died last night in hospital in Prague. He was 89.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loading…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slippedisc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sources: SlippeDisc and Twitter


I will listen D8 in a concert in a month, before it I'll listen his D8.
Don't worry, I've heard it three times, won't be my first live performance.


----------



## Rogerx

Russian soprano Galina Pisarenko dies at 88






__





Loading…






slippedisc.com





Sources: Slippedisc and Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

Andrew Dawes Canadian leader of the Orford Quartet dies at 82



https://slippedisc.com/2022/11/canada-laments-a-second-quartet-leader/




Sources: SlippeDisc and Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

Jan Jansen Rotteram Philharmonic e-flat clarinet player dies suddenly at 64



https://slippedisc.com/2022/11/rotterdam-rocked-by-clarinets-sudden-death/




Source: SlippeDisc and Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

Daniele Barioni Italian born tenor has died at 92




https://slippedisc.com/2022/11/famed-italian-tenor-dies-at-92/




Sources: SlippeDisc and Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

Andrea Alpestre, italian violist passed away



https://slippedisc.com/2022/11/italys-musicians-mourn-revered-violist/



Sources: Twitter and SlippesSisc


----------



## Rogerx

Canadiam singer Marcel de Hêtre passed away

Sources: SlippeDisc and Twitter




https://slippedisc.com/2022/11/montreal-loses-a-tenor-to-brain-cancer/


----------



## Rogerx

Wayne Riddell, Canadian founder of the Tudor Singers, has died at 86.






__





Loading…






slippedisc.com






Sources; SlippeDisc and Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

Leonel Armentan Mexican violist dies suddenly at 49





__





Loading…






slippedisc.com





Source± SlippeDisc and Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

Azio Corghi Italian opera composer dies at 85






__





Loading…






slippedisc.com






SlippeDisc and Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

Ned Rorem hass died at 99

Sources: SlippeDisc and Twitter



https://slippedisc.com/2022/11/sad-news-ned-rorem-has-died/


----------



## Rogerx

David Triestram American pianist dies in Paris



https://slippedisc.com/2022/11/death-of-an-american-pianist-in-paris/




Sources: SlippeDisc and Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

Amadou Leye Mbaye Leye Mbaye Mbaye, died in October in Senegal dies at 59




https://slippedisc.com/2022/11/death-of-an-african-genius-59/




Sources; SlippeDisc and Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

Michael Hampe founder of Dresden Music Festival, has died at 87.



https://slippedisc.com/2022/11/renowned-german-opera-director-dies/




Sources: SlippeDisc and Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

Juan Manuel Arpero Mexican trumpet player has died



https://slippedisc.com/2022/11/mexico-mourns-top-trumpet/




Sources: SlippeDisc and Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

Floyd Cooley, principal tuba player of the San Francisco Symphony orchestra dies at 74

Sources Slippedisc and Twitter




https://slippedisc.com/2022/11/death-of-a-famed-tubist-74/


----------



## perempe

Rogerx said:


> Ned Rorem hass died at 99
> 
> Sources: SlippeDisc and Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> https://slippedisc.com/2022/11/sad-news-ned-rorem-has-died/


Listened to 3 Barcarolles on YouTube.


----------



## Rogerx

Austrian soprano Gabriele Lechner dies at 66




https://slippedisc.com/2022/11/a-leading-viennese-soprano-dies-at-61/




Sources: SlippeDisc and Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

https://slippedisc.com/2022/11/mourning-for-an-english-artist-who-was-also-a-composer/





Tom Phillips from South London dies at 85

Sources: SlippeDisc and Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

Dick Waller, principal clarinet of the Cincinnati Symphony Orchestra for 34 years, died this week, aged 93.



https://slippedisc.com/2022/12/us-orch-mourns-principal-clarinet/




Sources: SlippeDisc and Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

Luciano Lanfranchi,piano player born sighted but later blind dies at 88




https://slippedisc.com/2022/12/blind-italian-pianist-dies-at-88/



Sources: SlippeDisc and Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

Laila Storch Canadian oboist dies at 101




https://slippedisc.com/2022/12/pioneering-oboe-dies-aged-101/



Sources: Slippe Disc and Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

Quentin Oliver Lee died yesterday of colonic cancer at 34

Sources: SlippeDisc and Twitter




https://slippedisc.com/2022/12/broadway-and-opera-baritone-dies-of-cancer-at-34/


----------



## Rogerx

Eve Shapiro, voice and directing teacher at Juilliard dies at 92



https://slippedisc.com/2022/12/juilliard-voice-teacher-dies/




Sources : SlippeDisc and Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

British ballerina Beryl Grey dies at 95





__





Loading…






slippedisc.com






Sources: SlippeDisc and Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

Nigel Pinkett, cellist dies at 77






__





Loading…






slippedisc.com






Sources: SlippeDisc and Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

John Aler Ameriacn tenor dies at 73







https://slippedisc.com/2022/12/sudden-death-of-a-grammy-winning-us-tenor-73/




Sources: SLippeDisc, Twitter and Newspapers


----------



## Rogerx

Luis Izquierdo, Spanish conductor dies at 91



https://slippedisc.com/2022/12/spain-laments-a-formative-maestro-91/




Source ; SlippeDisc and Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

Maxine Neuman, an American cellist dies at 74



https://slippedisc.com/2022/12/sad-end-for-a-triple-grammy-winning-cellist/




Sources : SlippeDisc and Twitter


----------



## Roger Knox

Prominent Canadian composer, writer, and educator John Beckwith died at the age of 95 on Dec. 3. He wrote 160 works in nearly all major genres, and in styles that ranged over his career from folk-influenced modernism to avant-garde. An excellent pianist and accompanist, I think he excelled in vocal music that included 4 operas. He was noted for his expertise in text-setting and wide knowledge of the literary world, including the many Canadian poets whose works he set and the librettists he partnered with. He was also a prominent writer and critic. To me he was a courteous and well-organized man who always had time for young composers, including at the University of Toronto where he taught for most of his career. From 1970-77 he was dean of the Faculty of Music. His name, his music, and his leadership will be remembered for a long time.



https://www.cbc.ca/music/john-beckwith-prominent-canadian-composer-dead-at-95-1.6671711


----------



## Art Rock

American composer Herbert Deutsch has died in New York, aged 90. He co-invented the synthesiser with Robert Moog.

SlippedDisc


----------



## Rogerx

Beth Orson, English horn and Assistant Principal Oboe at the Vancouver Symphony dies at




https://slippedisc.com/2022/12/death-of-a-cherished-cor-anglais/



Sources: SlippeDisc and Twitter/ Instagram


----------



## Rogerx

Stephen Roberts British bariton dies at 73




https://slippedisc.com/2022/12/british-baritone-dies-at-73/




Sources: SlippeDisc and Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

Nigel Douglas, a noted English tenor dies at 93



https://slippedisc.com/2022/12/death-of-a-vienna-trained-english-tenor-93/




Sources: SlippeDisc and Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

Dutc conducror and singer Bas Kuijlenburg, dies at 60 




https://slippedisc.com/2022/12/dutch-shock-as-conductor-is-killed-by-ambulance/



Sources: SlippeDisc , Social media and Newspapers


----------



## Rogerx

Wim Henderickx Belgium contemporary composer dies at 60




https://slippedisc.com/2022/12/belgias-mourn-leading-composer-60/




Sources: SlippeDisc and Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

Christoph Stiller , German Conductor dies at 52



https://slippedisc.com/2022/12/sudden-death-of-staatsoper-conductor-52/





Sources: SlippeDisc and Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

Lithuanian by birth Sulamita Aronovsky dies at 93


Sources: Slippedisc and Twitter




https://slippedisc.com/2022/12/piano-firebrand-dies-at-93/


----------



## Rogerx

Carol Webber, American voice teacher dies




https://slippedisc.com/2022/12/mourning-for-eminent-us-voice-teacher/



Sources: SlippeDisc and Twitter


----------



## Monsalvat

Stanley Drucker, former principal clarinettist of the New York Philharmonic, died on Monday at age 93 in Vista, California. He had taken part in 10,200 performances, including 191 solo appearances, with the New York Philharmonic. He joined the New York Philharmonic in 1948 and became the principal clarinettist in 1960 under Leonard Bernstein, and retired from the orchestra in 2009 (after six decades). May he rest in peace.



https://www.nytimes.com/2022/12/20/arts/music/stanley-drucker-dead.html?action=click&module=Well&pgtype=Homepage&section=Obituaries


----------



## Rogerx

Dr John Cranmer from Wales dies at 60

Sources: SlippeDisc and Twitter



https://slippedisc.com/2022/12/wales-mourns-conservatoire-chief/


----------



## Rogerx

Canadian Donald Renshaw trombone player dies from cancer

Sources ; Slippedisc and Twitter



https://slippedisc.com/2022/12/cancer-claims-canadas-principal-trombone/


----------



## Rogerx

Spanisch Pianist Luis Izquierdo Passes at 91


Sources: Operawire and Twitter









Obituary: Conductor & Pianist Luis Izquierdo Passes at 91 - OperaWire


Conductor, pianist, and composer Luis Izquierdo as passed away. He was 91.




operawire.com


----------



## Rogerx

Hub Van Laar famous Dutch trumpet maker dies at 58




https://slippedisc.com/2022/12/trumpet-world-mourns-its-hub/



Sources ; SlippeDisc and Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

Soprano Jan Grissom, dies at 63




https://slippedisc.com/2022/12/met-soprano-dies-aged-63/




Sources: SlippeDisc and Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

Hungarian Bela Dekany, dies at 94



https://slippedisc.com/2022/12/bbc-leader-dies/




Sources: SlippeDisc and Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

Colombian conductor Raúl Garcia dies at 83



https://slippedisc.com/2022/12/bogota-mourns-its-maestro/




Sources: Slippedisc and Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

Czech soprano Olga Haasová-Smrčková dies at 85




https://slippedisc.com/2022/12/death-of-composers-daughter-novelists-wife/



Sources: SlippeDisca and Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

Chinese soprano Chu Lanlan dies at 39 from Covid




https://slippedisc.com/2022/12/beijing-opera-star-39-dies-of-covid/



Sources: SlippeDisc and Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

Australian violinist Beryl Kimber dies at 94




https://slippedisc.com/2022/12/death-of-an-australian-violinist-94/



Sources: SlippeDisc and Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

Russian composer Eduard Artemyev dies at 85




https://slippedisc.com/2022/12/eminent-russian-composer-dies-of-covid/



Sources: SlippeDisc and twitter


----------



## Rogerx

Italian pianis Pietro Spada,dies at 87



https://slippedisc.com/2022/12/an-italian-pianist-dies-at-87/




Sources: SlippeDisc and Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

Israeli concert master Yigal Tuneh, dies at 69



https://slippedisc.com/2023/01/israel-phil-mourns-concertmaster/



Sources: SlippeDisc and Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

English composer Andrew Downes dies at 72




https://slippedisc.com/2023/01/an-english-composer-died-today/



Sources: SlippeDisc and Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

French pianist Matthieu Acar dies at 34



https://slippedisc.com/2023/01/shock-death-of-french-pianist-34/





Sources: SlippeDisc and Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

Brazailian composer Frederico Richter dies at 90




https://slippedisc.com/2023/01/death-of-a-brazilian-electronic-composer/







Sources: SlippeDisc and Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

German Opera boss Kurt Horres dies at 90




https://slippedisc.com/2023/01/german-opera-boss-dies-at-90/



Sources: SlippeDisc and Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

Turkis violonist Gizem Yıldıran dies very young




https://slippedisc.com/2023/01/orchestra-violinist-dies-after-epileptic-attack/




Sources: SlippeDisc and Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

Spanish composer Rogelio Groba dies at 90



https://slippedisc.com/2023/01/spanish-symphonist-rip/




Sources: SlippeDisc and Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

Brazilian dancer Denis Vieira dies at 31



https://slippedisc.com/2023/01/cyprus-death-of-international-ballet-star-31/




Sources: SlippeDisic and Twitter and Instagram


----------



## Rogerx

American conducter and founder Dingwall Felury, dies at 82



https://slippedisc.com/2023/01/us-orchestra-mourns-its-founding-conductor/




Sources: SlippeDisc and Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

American tuba palyer Ed Goldstein dies at 68.




https://slippedisc.com/2023/01/tuba-legend-dies-at-68/




Sources: Slippedisc and Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

American violist Chas Wetherbee dies at 57




https://slippedisc.com/2023/01/cancer-claims-a-cherished-violinist/




Sources: SlippeDisc and Twitter


----------

